# Shaq Now Officer O'Neal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP Photo/Miami Beach PD
*Miami Heat center Shaquille O'Neal is sworn in as a reserve police officer.*

*Story by local10.com*

The newest police detective on Miami Beach won't be hard to find -- he's 7 feet 1 inch tall, and weighs more than 300 pounds. Miami Heat star Shaquille O'Neal took his official oath Thursday afternoon.

Local 10 was on hand to exclusively cover O'Neal's swearing it at Miami Beach Police Headquarters.

Shaq has completed more than 1,200 hours of training and he attended the police academy in Los Angeles before passing his exam. He said it has been his dream since childhood to be a police officer, but "winning the athletic lottery a couple times" put his dream on hold.

O'Neal said that since he is almost done playing ball, and because he has "been a leader, not a follower and stayed out of trouble," he can pursue his goal of becoming a law enforcement officer.

He will be working be working as an investigator with the child pornography unit.

Shaq is already at the Miami Beach police station at least once a week. His NBA career has made sure his salary isn't a concern, which is good, since right now his pay as a reserve officer is $1.
​


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

"His NBA career has made sure his salary isn't a concern, which is good, since right now his pay as a reserve officer is $1." 

​Heard he wanted to be a _*Deputy Sherriff*_ in Mass, but 1$ per hr was a better deal...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> "His NBA career has made sure his salary isn't a concern, which is good, since right now his pay as a reserve officer is $1."
> ​
> Heard he wanted to be a _*Deputy Sherriff*_ in Mass, but 1$ per hr was a better deal...


Thats because down south and out west Deputies are *REAL COPS*


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

94c said:


> Thats because down south and out west Deputies are *REAL COPS*


If it costs about what $2500 to buy a sherriff's badge here, and down there you actually get paid a buck an hour...it was supposed to be funny. I'll stop. I promise.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I saw a pic of him at a gun show. I think he was holding a sig 220, and it looked like he had a noisy cricket from men in black.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Did anyone see the pic of when he held up his badge? It looked like he was holding a gold coin in his hand!!!


----------

